# Nerve blocks and ablations of SI innervation



## jaldrich (Mar 12, 2010)

Regarding nerve blocks and ablations of sacroiliac joint innervation; I can refer to texts that state that this procedure involves 5 nerves which are lateral branches of L5 -S4. I don't know if we can consider this equivalent to a medial branch nerve and so bill it as such.  I am wondering if I can bill L5-S1 as the first level, and then S2, S3, and S4 as additional levels for the block. The Sacrum levels are not necessarily "levels" but I'm confused about correct billing for these services. 
Thanks in advance, 
Jennifer


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 13, 2010)

There is currently no code assigned for sacral nerve ablation. Some people say to use 64640 and others say 64999.


----------

